# Part time help on alabama state pier



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

We recently acquired the contract to put a tackle shop on the Alabama Gulf State Pier, were looking for a few local to the area, preferably college students to work the shop. If your interested send me an email @ [email protected].
I'll say this in advance if your not professional or have a problem talking with the public ...this is not the job for you. We are very customer oriented and strive to help everyone that walks through the door whether they've fished for 50 years or never have picked up a rod & reel.

Thanks in advance
Captain Paul Redman


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

cant believe you havent filled this position yet!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

What kind of hours. Im not a college student but im 22 and already a full time employee on oil spill but im willing to give anything a shot i live in pensacola though feel free to call me if interested any time 8507767370 justin ps all i do is fish hunt and work if that gives me any brownie points. Lol


----------



## rap55 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pro*

In other words...Looking for a Pro who knows what they are doing but we dont want pay much for your knowledge and labor!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

that is a great pier, with a lot of good folks fishing it(locals)....my favorite for sure  good luck with your new business

if your still looking you might have better luck on that pier fishing web site....just saying.... want locals....go to the source 

http://www.gulfshorespierfishing.com/


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

rap55 said:


> In other words...Looking for a Pro who knows what they are doing but we dont want pay much for your knowledge and labor!


Not looking for a pro. Just someone who can be nice to everyone who walks through the door, talk to them about fishing and tackle without making them feel stupid, is dependable and open to learn -- which means you probably aren't qualified based on your wiseazz reply on your 7th post on this forum. That kind of attitude is exactly what we're NOT looking for so please don't consider applying. 

I'm retired but drive over there three days a week from Pensacola and love it. For me, it isn't even like work -- it's just fun in a gorgeous setting with some incredible scenery. 80 percent of the people who walk in the door are tourists who have never fished in salt water before. They come in a little intimidated to start with, and you can visibly see them relax when you open up a conversation and get them talking. 

Monday an older gentleman from Virginia came in. He had never fished in the gulf before. I set him up with some king leaders and sabiki rigs and sent him down the pier. He came back that afternoon with his first ever king mac, and he thought I had hung the moon for helping him catch a king. It's a great feeling when people catch fish based on your recommendations and because you took the time to help them, and for me that's worth the drive over there -- that and the scenery. :thumbup:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Florabama said:


> Not looking for a pro. Just someone who can be nice to everyone who walks through the door, talk to them about fishing and tackle without making them feel stupid, is dependable and open to learn -- which means you probably aren't qualified based on your wiseazz reply on your 7th post on this forum. That kind of attitude is exactly what we're NOT looking for so please don't consider applying.
> 
> I'm retired but drive over there three days a week from Pensacola and love it. For me, it isn't even like work -- it's just fun in a gorgeous setting with some incredible scenery. 80 percent of the people who walk in the door are tourists who have never fished in salt water before. They come in a little intimidated to start with, and you can visibly see them relax when you open up a conversation and get them talking.
> 
> Monday an older gentleman from Virginia came in. He had never fished in the gulf before. I set him up with some king leaders and sabiki rigs and sent him down the pier. He came back that afternoon with his first ever king mac, and he thought I had hung the moon for helping him catch a king. It's a great feeling when people catch fish based on your recommendations and because you took the time to help them, and for me that's worth the drive over there -- that and the scenery. :thumbup:


Do yall want people to come put in a app? my offer is still on the table. And they are moving our yard to Foley as we speak so its even better now let me know


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Do yall want people to come put in a app? my offer is still on the table. And they are moving our yard to Foley as we speak so its even better now let me know


No app required. Just drop Capt Redman an email and he'll set up a time for you to come in for an interview.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

wow wish i lived about 400 miles closer i would be all over it


----------

